# Air dam: keep it on?



## Bohdan (Apr 28, 2012)

As you drive it forces cool air up to the Radiator.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Yes, definitely keep it on.


----------



## starspangled6.0 (Apr 16, 2016)

Darn .


I'll probably just paint it black or lime green or something...


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Keeping it on has a second benefit - if you scrape it's not paint.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

starspangled6.0 said:


> Darn .
> 
> 
> I'll probably just paint it black or lime green or something...


Isn't yours already black?


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Twofold purpose......creates a high pressure area ahead of it to aid cooling.........creates a smooth, low pressure area behind it to keep suspension and other undercar bits from disrupting (creating drag) airflow.

No manufacturer installs anything that is not considered necessary.......probably was a group of a hundred bean counters fighting to leave it off to save a buck or two.
Engineering department won.......not pretty but effective.

Rob


----------



## starspangled6.0 (Apr 16, 2016)

obermd said:


> Isn't yours already black?



Yes, but it's that ugly flat grey GM plastic black type stuff. A bit of jet black style paint might do the trick. I'm tearing the bumper off tomorrow to finish putting in the fogs, so it won't take too long. I think I'll save the lime green for the engine bay...


----------

